# We all know *that one* but now try *this one*.



## Ingélou

I'm a person who often knows the major composers only through *pop pieces* that are played again & again.

I'd like to move on. This thread is for people who do know to suggest a further work for any given composer that would be an eye-opener, compared with the *pop* piece.

My first go: We all know Vivaldi's 'The Four Seasons', but now try his Nisi Dominus (Largo). 
(Thanks, KenOC!)






With thanks for any replies. I hope to become a bit better educated in classical music.


----------



## Art Rock

We all know Barber's Adagio for strings, now try this:


----------



## chrisco97

I will try to think of something to post on this thread, but I have to say how much I love this idea for a thread.


----------



## PetrB

Art Rock said:


> We all know Barber's Adagio for strings, now try this:


I think Knoxville Summer of 1915 is Barber's masterpiece...

and try these:
Capricorn Concerto, for Flute, Oboe and Trumpet




Summer Music, for woodwind quintet


----------



## PetrB

Bartok: Concerto for orchestra / Music for Stringed instruments, percussion and celesta / maybe the violin and piano concerti, string quartets, Bluebeard's Castle.

But you are missing one of the arguably greater large choral works of the entire repertoire without:
*Cantata Profana*













P.s. @ Ingenue. You have done a far, far greater thing than make a poll to compile yet another top of the pops classical (great or just popular) and may you receive many blessings for having done so


----------



## schuberkovich

We all know Janacek's Sinfonietta, but now try this:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

We all know the Mozart/Sussmayr Requiem, but now try Mozart's _Misericordias_ K222.


----------



## Bas

We all know the Mozart/Sußmayr requiem, and know it as a mass, with voices. Now try the Peter Liechtental (1780 - 1853) transcription for string quartet.


----------



## Nereffid

We all know Albinoni's Adagio (and we may also know that it was really written by Remo Giazotto), but now try what I call "Albinoni's Largo". (The 2nd movement from no.2 of his Sinfonie a cinque, op.2)






(The music is about 3:30 long; there's a minute and a half of silence at the end)


----------



## PetrB

More than likely you have some passing acquaintance with the suite from Aaron Copland's ballet, _Appalachian Spring,_ but have you heard it in its amazingly lucid original orchestration for thirteen instruments (including piano)?








The score, in this original orchestration, I believe is Copland's finest work.


----------



## Taggart

We all know Boccherini's (infamous) minuet or his La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid (Master and Commander theme) but what about this:


----------



## Mahlerian

We all know Debussy's Claire de Lune, The Girl with the Flaxen Hair, and La Mer, but fewer know the beauties of his Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, one of the gems of his late maturity.


----------



## Eschbeg

We all know Bartók's Third Piano Concerto... now try his fiery First Piano Concerto.

(1st and 2nd movements)


----------



## TitanisWalleri

PetrB said:


> More than likely you have some passing acquaintance with the suite from Aaron Copland's ballet, _Appalachian Spring,_ but have you heard it in its amazingly lucid original orchestration for thirteen instruments (including piano)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The score, in this original orchestration, I believe is Copland's finest work.


It is most definitely his finest work. I can hardly listen to the full orchestral arrangement.

We all know Respighi's Roman Trilogy. Now try Three Botticelli Pictures:


----------



## Eschbeg

We all know Ives's _Three Places in New England_, or at least we know Ives by reputation as a cacophonic crackpot, but try his short and poignant chamber piece _The Pond_.


----------



## Guest

We all know Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor, now try his Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582:


----------



## julianoq

I must say that I really appreciate this thread. As a beginner on classical music I use a lot the thread of TC Recommended Lists to discover works. It works quite well and I really love the work done on the lists, but often I miss less popular pieces.


----------



## Guest

If you like Handel's Messiah, I strongly suggest you try Haydn's Creation - it is also an amazing oratorio:


----------



## worov

Probably few people here know Giovanni Battista Bononcini's Sonatas for chamber D), but you should listen to his Divertimenti da Camera :


----------



## Trout

At least many of us know Adams's _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_, but now try his recent, magnificent electric violin concerto, _The Dharma at Big Sur_:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Britten - instead of the Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra try the Simple Symphony op 4:


----------



## Trout

And I am pretty sure we all know Vaughan Williams's wonderful _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_, but now try his _Serenade to Music_:


----------



## Ondine

We all know Mozart's Piano & Violin Sonatas but what about his 17 Church Sonatas, like No. 14:


----------



## Nereffid

We all know Beethoven's "Ode to Joy", but now try his "Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt":


----------



## Ondine

We all know Haydn's Oratorios but what about Mozart's Oratorio 'La Betulia Liberata' K 118:






Hey! be aware of the 'Köchel' number.


----------



## Feathers

We all know Mendelssohn's famous instrumental pieces, but what about his Psalm 114:






I'm really enjoying and learning lots from this thread, by the way.


----------



## Skilmarilion

We all know Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1, but what about his Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major:






Imo, this is one of great Romantic piano concertos that is rather unfairly neglected. It is a beautiful work. In particular, the 2nd movement -- which is effectively a concerto for piano trio -- is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PetrB

elgars ghost said:


> Britten - instead of the Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra try the Simple Symphony op 4:


Not intending to re-direct your fine suggestion, but to add to it
Four Sea Interludes, orchestral interludes from his opera Peter Grimes....


----------



## TrevBus

TitanisWalleri said:


> It is most definitely his finest work. I can hardly listen to the full orchestral arrangement.
> 
> We all know Respighi's Roman Trilogy. Now try Three Botticelli Pictures:


How about 'Vetrate di Chiesa'(Church Windows)-my favorite of his works. or 'Brazilian Impressions' or even 'Burlesca'. W/Respighi, the list can go on and on.


----------



## aleazk

We all know Cage's 4'33'' (and the jokes... yes, funny... we got it...), now try these:





 ; 



 ; 




We all know Boulez's serial pieces, now try this:






We all know Ligeti's Atmospheres, now try this:


----------



## MagneticGhost

We all know The Planets by Holst.
Now try his Hymn of Jesus


----------



## Blancrocher

We all know Nielsen's symphonies. Now try his great Commotio for organ:


----------



## Ondine

We all know Bach's cantatas but try Mozart's 'Davide penitente' KV 469:


----------



## Ondine

We all have heard Gregorian Chants but try 'Gaules Chant';...






...a highly cultivated kind of chant that could be preformed only by the masters of music and by professionally trained singers. A unique spiritual chant that has exquisitely blend, by Gauls, influences mainly from Jewish and Greek before Christian era.


----------



## DeepR

We all know Rachmaninoff's piano concertos, now try his Russian orthodox choral music (All Night Vigil/Vespers and Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom).


----------



## Trout

We all know Brahms's symphonies, piano concertos, _Violin Concerto_, _Hungarian Dances_, etc., but now try his _Geistliches Lied_:


----------



## Crudblud

We all know Hindemith's _Mathis der Maler_ symphony, but now try his _Kammermusik_:


----------



## Ondine

We all know Vivaldi's Op. 3 "L'Estro Armonico" set of twelve concertos. Try Bach's transcription into Organ -BWV 593- from Vivaldi's No. 8 RV 522:


----------



## Ingélou

We all know Purcell's Rondo from 'Abdelazar'






but this 'Chacony' should make a change:






I'd have suggested one of his drinking songs as a *real* eye-opener, but the men warble them far too archly for me!


----------



## pjang23

We all know Debussy's "Clair de lune", but now try Debussy's "Clair de lune"


----------



## tdc

We all know Ravel's _Bolero_, and _Daphnis et Chloe_, his piano concertos, solo piano music etc. but now try _L'enfant et les sortileges_.


----------



## Eschbeg

pjang23 said:


> We all know Debussy's "Clair de lune", but now try Debussy's "Clair de lune"


Ha! Along the same lines: we all know Schoenberg's _Erwartung_, but now try Schoenberg's "Erwartung."


----------



## Ondine

We all know Mozart's string quintet KV 406 but what maybe we do not know is that in its previous life was a beautiful serenade named 'Nachtmusik' -KV 388- animated by eight wind instruments:

Then...






...and after


----------



## Trout

We all know Shostakovich's symphonies and concertos, but now try _The Execution of Stepan Razin_:


----------



## Klavierspieler

We all know Britten's "Ceremony of Carols," but try "Sacred and Profane:"


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> We all know Hindemith's _Mathis der Maler_ symphony, but now try his _Kammermusik_:


Well, you've posted one of my two favorites from Hindemith's series of the eight Kammermusik.

My other is the rowdy bad-boy No. 1.









A relative piece, commissioned by Hindemith, is Milhaud's Viola Concerto ~ you can hear quite clearly the first movement is a direct tribute to Hindemith in its harmonic vocabulary


----------



## Ravndal

We have all heard Grieg's piano concerto, but what about his Ballade? In my opinion his magnum opus. And his most difficult work.


----------



## Baeron

We all know Beethoven 1st, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th and 9th Symphonies, but have you EVER tried his 4th (or 2nd and 8th) ?


----------



## TrevBus

We all know Leos Janacek's Sinfonietta and "Tarus Bulba Rhapsody", now give the following a try,if you haven't as yet-Try to do it again if you have.
His piano music. Examples: 'On the Overgrown Path', 'In the Mists' and Piano Sonata 1 "From the Street"
The DG recording w/Rudolf Firkusny, IMO, the best.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We all know Rimsky-Korsakov and his Scheherezade.

But here's another lurid tale for you: he didn't even leave one for this piece! You must imagine it for yourself:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We all know Mussorgsky and his Pictures at an Exhibition.

But here's a somber, thoughtful dance that turns triumphant in Khovanshchina:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We all know Glazunov and his Violin Concerto.

But did you know he wrote an equally gorgeous CELLO concerto??? _Concerto Ballata_ to be exact, in similar form to the Violin Concerto:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We all know Borodin and his Polovtsian Dances from Prince Igor.

But have you heard the barbaric march from the same opera?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I got kinda carried away with the thread idea, my apologies.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

No, Huilu, you and all the posters are utterly wonderful. Thank you! :tiphat:

Lully's Marche pour les Turcs is his 'default' tune:






but a subtler, more delicate one is his Premier Air des Espagnoles from the same suite.






Lully, ah, lovely Lully! :kiss:


----------



## Skilmarilion

We all know Mahler's epic symphonies and lieder, but have you heard his Piano Quartet?






The only (non-vocal) chamber movement from his entire oeuvre -- truly wonderful.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm sort of laughing at myself about how many of the pieces "we all know" I've never heard.


----------



## Ingélou

Join the club.  In my case, I hadn't even heard of some of the *composers*, let alone the supposedly well-known pieces! 

But isn't that *great* - it's like a two-storeyed box of chocolates, milk choccy on top & dark down below.

I'm going to spend the next few weeks sampling 'both' lots until my head bulgeth full-wide with all my newly acquired musical k-nowledge. 

We all know 'Greensleeves' -






but do we all know an even nicer song attributed to Henry VIII?


----------



## Perotin

We all know orchestral, ballet and film scores by Prokofiev, but what do you think of this beautiful cantata?


----------



## Blancrocher

We all know Respighi's Roman Tone Poems, but now try his wonderful Doric Quartet:

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

We all know Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata.

But there are other things to watch out for in the moonlight...




He was a Twilight fan too, actually.


----------



## Stargazer

I'm gonna do a double-feature!! Is that allowed?

BTW, I officially love this thread!

We all know Grieg's Peer Gynt suite, but what about his songs? (Varen, from his Op. 33 cycle, below)






We all know Gorecki's 3rd symphony, but what about his String Quartets?


----------



## Celloman

We all know Khachaturian's Sabre Dance, but how about this waltz from his Masquerade Suite:


----------



## TitanisWalleri

We all know Sousa's (I know, but listen to the suggestion. It will be worth your time) Stars and Stripes Forever, but have you listened to People Who Live in Glass Houses?


----------



## PetrB

Of Poulenc's concertante keyboard works...
Many know of the _Concerto for two pianos_...

and maybe as well:
_Piano Concerto_





The powerful and delightful Organ Concerto, _Concerto pour orgue, cordes et timbales_ (two fine performances in these links)









and the _Concert champêtre_, for harpsichord and orchestra





But, *how many know of his wonderful Aubade, concerto chorégraphique, for piano and 18 instruments?* 
A ballet score, the piano has a tremendous "display" toccata at the opening of the piece, the remainder of the segments the piano takes, completely, an obbligato role (methinks that it is not so much a 'star' display vehicle has it that much less performed than the other keyboard concertante pieces!) The scoring, for a mixed bag of winds and strings, is a marvel unto itself.
AUBADE:









1. TOCCATA. A frisky prelude (for the piano alone, following a brief fanfare. A clearing at dawn. The set is in the style of the Fontainebleau school.
2. RECITATIVE: DIANA'S COMPANIONS awaken one by one, troubled by grim forebodings.
3. RONDEAU. DIANA AND HER COMPANIONS. Diana enters, dissheveled, visibly distressed by a love in conflict with her eternal chastity.
4. PRESTO: DIANA DRESSING . Her companions undertake to dress her, and she complies half-heartedly.
5. RECITATIVE: INTRODUCTION TO DIANA'S VARIATION. The companions give Diana a bow, which she clasps to her heart.
6. ANDANTE: DIANA'S VARIATION. A solo dance of "at once pathetic and resigned"
7. ALLEGRO FEROCE: DIANA'S DESPAIR. Diana throws away her bow, dashes into the forest, and returns in despair.
8. CONCLUSION: DIANA'S FAREWELL AND DEPARTURE. Her companions attempt to comfort her, but she begs them to leave her, and then again flees into the woods, to lose herself in the excitement of the hunt. Her dismayed companions stare after her but see only her hand, waving a final adieu. Exhausted, they sink to the ground and fall asleep, as another dawn arrives.


----------



## Tristan

We all know Tchaikovsky's symphonies (especially the 4th, 5th, and 6th), but what about his lesser-known orchestral suites?






(I really think this version is way too slow, but it's all I could find, it's that unknown!)


----------



## PetrB

Ingenue said:


> .... This thread is for people who do know to suggest a further work for any given composer that would be an eye-opener....
> 
> My first go: We all know Vivaldi's 'The Four Seasons', but now try his Nisi Dominus (Largo).


*Adding* six _Concerti for Viola d'amore_
http://www.talkclassical.com/27160-we-all-know-one.html


----------



## Bas

We all know Handel for his Messiah and conceri grossi, some may know him for several operas or perhaps some of his cantatas or religious works.

You should really try his opera: Acis & Galathea


----------



## violadude

TrevBus said:


> We all know Leos Janacek's Sinfonietta and "Tarus Bulba Rhapsody", now give the following a try,if you haven't as yet-Try to do it again if you have.
> His piano music. Examples: 'On the Overgrown Path', 'In the Mists' and Piano Sonata 1 "From the Street"
> The DG recording w/Rudolf Firkusny, IMO, the best.


I would also add his 2 string quartets to that list of must hears of Janaceck. They're so full of passion, in a non-cheesy overblown kind of way.


----------



## Nereffid

We all know Puccini's "Turandot", but do we know Busoni's "Turandots Frauengemach"?






(File also under "We all know Greensleeves...")


----------



## Ingélou

If you want a wee burst of Rameau, you often get *that one*:






but here's a nice Rameau-piano burst that I didn't know - I apologise if it's actually also a *pop*! 






I'm coming on to Rameau - a natural progression from my darling Lully - and the piano was Rameau's instrument, but a wit said of his lack of personality that 'when his piano case was closed, there was nobody at home!'


----------



## Ingélou

Many of us know Jean-Féry Rebel's Chaos & the Elements - and it's magnificent -






but many of us *don't* know - well, okay, *I* didn't know - that Rameau told the same tale in music...






French Baroque forever!!! :cheers:


----------



## Blancrocher

We all know Stravinsky's incredible ballet Petrushka, but now try his haunting and melodic Orpheus:


----------



## Cosmos

So we all know about Berlioz's Symphony Fantastique...but does anyone remember the "sequel" symphony "Lelio ou le Retour a la vie"?


----------



## Taggart

We all know Pachelbel's (infamous and misnamed) canon but what about this one?






http://www.talkclassical.com/7287-pachelbel-anyone.html#post78231 has a list of mainly his organ works.


----------



## Baeron

We now all know Tchaïkovsky's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertis! But did you know his third ?


----------



## Celloman

We all know Vaughan Williams' _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_, but I'd be surprised if anyone has heard his _Dark Pastoral for Cello and Orchestra_:


----------



## cwarchc

This is one of the best threads on TC.
Thanks to all the posters
It's going to cost me a fortune:lol:


----------



## Ingélou

We all know Manuel de Falla's Ritual Fire Dance -






but what about his Serenata Andaluza de Larocha? (Well, I didnt'!  )


----------



## Op.123

We all know Schumann's piano concerto but know try this:


----------



## Roland

Everyone who has grown up enjoying the Christmas season is familiar with the lively music "Sleigh Ride."






However, not many people are aware that this delightful music was composed relatively recently by an American composer who was active in the 1950s. The good news is that this composer, Leroy Anderson, wrote many other pieces that are equally delightful. Since Ingenue, the original poster, plays the violin, I chose this piece "Plink-Plank-Plunk" as an introduction into his other well-crafted gems.






I chose this performance from Youtube, so that you could see real people obviously enjoying themselves in creating the music. I'm also hoping that the pizzicato playing in this piece doesn't bring back too many bad memories of Britten's Simple Symphony. Check out some of Leroy Anderson's other music on Youtube. Perhaps you and Taggart could tell me if he does a passable job on a piece like "The Bluebells of Scotland."


----------



## Ingélou

Roland - what a lovely post! Thank you. 

Taggart & I actually knew 'this one' (the second piece, pizzicato), as all Brits who remember the 1950s & had a tv probably do. It was used for some sort of 'interlude' they put on between programmes. We can't quite remember what the film it went with was about. So, instead of thinking of 'Simple Symphony', I was enjoying a sleigh ride down Memory Lane while working my little grey cells.

'Bluebells of Scotland' is very much of our era too. Obviously not folk or traditional, but a cheerful & pleasant arrangement. 

Cheers, Roland! :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

We all know Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez - & quite a few know its 'orange juice' version for brass band -






Probably we also know his Fantasia para un gentilhombre:






But what about his Concierto Serenato for harp and orchestra?


----------



## JCarmel

Yes, a charming & instructive thread...that I need to return-to when I've more time to appreciate all the interesting additions. And it would help my entry look better if I knew how to post a youtube clip in a better way than just the word-version, below.

We all know Elgar's Chanson de Matin






but are you so familiar with his Chanson de Nuit (I like it lots more!...)


----------



## spradlig

You know Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto, listen to his 2d Piano Concerto (already recommended, but it cannot be overrecommended)
You know Saint-Saens's 1st Cello Concerto, listen to his 2d Cello Concerto
You know Shostakovich's 1st Cello Concerto, listen to his 2d Cello Concerto
You know Beethoven's 4th and 5th Piano Concertos at least and his Violin Concerto, listen to his Triple Concerto
You know Respighi's _The Pines of Rome_, listen to his _Feste Romane_
You know Prokofiev's 1st and 3d Piano Concertos, listen to his 2d and 4th (I don't "get" his 5th)
You know Schumann's Cello and Piano Concertos, listen to his Violin Concerto
You know Berg's Violin Concerto, listen to his Chamber Concerto
You know Ravel's Piano Concertos, listen to his _Tzigane_
You know the Second Suite from Ravel's _Daphis and Chloe_, listen to the entire ballet


----------



## PetrB

Eschbeg said:


> We all know Ives's _Three Places in New England_, or at least we know Ives by reputation as a cacophonic crackpot, but try his short and poignant chamber piece _The Pond_.


another performance....


----------



## Cosmos

We all know Schumann's "Rhenish" Symphony no. 3, but do you know of his awesome Violin Sonata no. 3?


----------



## Cosmos

We all know the 'Queen of the Night' Aria from Mozart's The Magic Flute, but do you know this delightful number from his lesser known Il re pastore?


----------



## hpowders

We all know Aaron Copland's Appalachian Spring.

Now try his Piano Variations! :tiphat:


----------



## dgee

We all know (or are told we should know) Strauss's Oboe Concerto - but what about the 2nd Horn Concerto and Duett Concertino for Clarinet and Bassoon. Stronger works in the late Strauss style IMO. Here's some wonderfully talented young people playing the latter:


----------



## hpowders

We all know Elgar's Enigma Variations.

Now try his terrific Piano Quintet in A minor.


----------



## QuietGuy

We all know Debussy's La Mer, Afternoon of a Faun, Pelleas et Melisande, Piano Preludes, etc. but have you ever heard his _Symphony in b minor?_


----------



## KenOC

We all know Shostakovich's 8th, a merry little ditty! But what about...Tahiti Trot?


----------



## hpowders

We all know Smetana's The Moldau.

Now try his great Piano Trio in G minor.


----------



## Jos

We all know Dvorak's 9th symphony; from the new world. You might even know his wonderful American stringquartet , but now try his Bagatelle for stringtrio and harmonium


----------



## hpowders

We all know Dvorak's G Major Symphony.

Now try his String Sextet in A Major.


----------



## dgee

The Brahms Clarinet Quintet is great - but so is the Clarinet Trio!


----------



## hpowders

We all know Mozart's Jupiter Symphony, but have you tried his String Quintet in G minor?


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

The Messiah is not the only good one!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

We all know Ligeti's _Requiem_, _Lux Aeterna_, and _Atmospheres_, but how about his _"Homage to Brahms" Horn Trio_?





 (Part 1)




 (Part 2)




 (Part 3)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trio_for_Violin,_Horn_and_Piano_(Ligeti)


----------



## dgee

DiesIraeVIX said:


> We all know Ligeti's _Requiem_, _Lux Aeterna_, and _Atmospheres_, but how about his _"Homage to Brahms" Horn Trio_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Part 3)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trio_for_Violin,_Horn_and_Piano_(Ligeti)


The Ligeti Trio is fantastic - and really Brahmsy! But I prefer to watch this excellent version with Zora Slokar - killer technique


----------



## hpowders

We all know Verdi's Aida but now try his fine String Quartet.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Puccini's La Boheme. Now try his Messa di Gloria.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Finlandia by Sibelius.






Now try his string quartet.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Handel's Messiah.

Now try Handel's last great Oratorio, Jephtha.

Here is the great aria "Waft her, angels, through the skies" sung by Mark Padmore.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Britten's _Peter Grimes_. Now try his _Ceremony of Carols._


----------



## hpowders

We all know Hummel's great Trumpet Concerto.

Now try Hummel's Piano Concerto in A minor.


----------



## hpowders

Many of us are familiar with Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto.

Now try Mendelssohn's F minor String Quartet.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Vivaldi's Four Seasons.

Now try Vivaldi's Gloria.


----------



## hpowders

We all know J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.

Now try his great cantata, "Wir danken dir, Gott".


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Shostakovich.

Now try Schnittke.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> We all know Shostakovich.
> 
> Now try Schnittke.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

We all know Maria Callas.

Really, we do.


----------



## Becca

We all know Respighi's Roman trilogy ... now try his _Metamorphoseon_
We know Respighi's _Church Windows_ ... now try Martinu's _Fresques de Piero della Francesca_


----------



## Becca

hpowders said:


> We all know Vivaldi's Four Seasons.
> 
> Now try Vivaldi's Gloria.


...or the OTHER 8 concerti in his Op. 8, _Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione (The Contest Between Harmony and Invention)_ of which the _Four Seasons_ is part.


----------



## Haydn man

We all know Brahms Double Concerto.
Know try Delius Double Concerto


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Bach.

Now listen to more Bach!


----------



## hpowders

We all know Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Major.

Now listen to his incredible Scottish Fantasy.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Brahms' First Symphony.

Now try Brahms Two Songs for Alto, Viola and Piano.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> We all know Max Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Major.
> 
> Now listen to his incredible Scottish Fantasy.


To be honest, I knew the Scottish Fantasy but not the other!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> To be honest, I knew the Scottish Fantasy but not the other!


My worst nightmare....except it's real!!


----------



## Ingélou

We all know John Cage's 4'33" - now try his aptly-named Dream (1948):


----------



## hpowders

We all know the Schumann Symphonies.

Now try Schumann's great song cycle, Frauenliebe und leben.


----------



## Polyphemus

Ingélou said:


> We all know John Cage's 4'33" - now try his aptly-named Dream (1948):


Do you have to be asleep to appreciate it ?


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ No, and the even better news is that you don't have to drown yourself to enjoy Cage's Ophelia:


----------



## Polyphemus

The symphonies of Bruckner are well known but his Quintet is more rarely heard. Try the one by the Leipzig String Qt it has a nice fresh approach.


----------



## nbharakey

We all know Schubert's Ave Maria. Try some other songs.


----------



## Polyphemus

To compliment hpowders Schumann selection the beautiful Requiem For Mignon. (Abbado)


----------



## hpowders

We all know An der schönen blauen Donau by Johann Strauss.
Now try his Voices of Spring Waltz, perfect for a joyous Easter Sunday!


----------



## hpowders

We all know Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra.

Now try his great Unaccompanied Violin Sonata.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Prokofiev's Classical Symphony.

Now try his Second Violin Concerto.


----------



## musicrom

We all know Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's fascinating _Scheherazade_, but do we all know his _Capriccio Espagnol_? If so, how about his Russian Easter Festival Overture, Snegurochka, The Golden Cockerel, Mlada, etc. etc.....?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

We all know Mozart's string quintet in G minor.

Now try his 21st string quartet in D major


----------



## SeptimalTritone

We all know Brahms's clarinet quintet in B minor.

Now try his 3rd string quartet in B flat major 




I love this work!!! I've listened to it at least 10 times in the past few weeks. And I'm probably going to listen to it again tonight when I go to bed! I'd describe the piece as receiving a warm, loving embrace from Brahms himself.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

We all know Schubert's string quintet in C major.

Now try his 15th string quartet in G major 



 a piece with huge variety and color.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_.
Now try _Lieutenant Kijé_, a work I have recently come to adore.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Aaron Copland's Billy the Kid.

Now try Copland's marvelous Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet


----------



## GreenMamba

We all know Leos Janacek's Sinfonietta.
Now try his Violin Concerto:


----------



## hpowders

We all know Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings.

Now try his Knoxville, Summer of 1915.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Weber's snappy Overtures.

Now try his Clarinet Concertino!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Debussy's Suite Bergamasque.
Now try his Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp.


----------



## Guest

We all know the Beatles "For You Blue"






But what about Laibach's brilliant cover?


----------



## hpowders

We all know the Symphonie Fantastique by Hector Berlioz.

Now listen to the great Trojan March from his magnificent opera, Les Troyens.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Elgar's Cello Concerto (and rightly so!).
Now try his stunning Violin Concerto.


----------



## Becca

"that one" - Satie's _Gymnopedies_
"this one" - Satie's_ Gnossienne_

Now watch this excerpt from Sir Frederick Ashton's ballet - _Monotones_ to Satie's music


----------



## Heliogabo

We all know Schumann' s cello concerto, now try his violin concerto






An interesting story is behind:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violin_Concerto_(Schumann)


----------



## Adam Weber

We all know Grieg's Peer Gynt Incidental Music. 

Now please try Landkjenning, Op. 31.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Finlandia by Sibelius.

Now step up to his String Quartet.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We all know Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.
Now try his second.


----------



## Heliogabo

We all know Dvorak's cello concerto, now try his piano concerto:






Wonderful!


----------



## hpowders

We all know Vivaldi's Four Seasons.

Now try his Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major.

Now listen to his Great Mass in C minor.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Elgar's Enigma Variations.

Now try his Dream of Gerontius.


----------



## Albert7

Feldman's piece String Quartet No. 2 is famous for its notorious length. (actually a wonderful masterpiece)...

For Philip Guston is not as well known but deserves better listening.


----------



## Guest

We've all heard of Feldman's, Sorabji's, and Young's notoriously long works.

Now try Michael Finnissy's!


----------



## hpowders

We all know Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet.

Now try Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto.

Now try his opera Eugen Onegin.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Samuel Barber's Adagio for Strings.

Now try his Piano Concerto.


----------



## hpowders

We all know Handel's Messiah

Now try his Semele.


----------



## Ingélou

Bruch's Scottish Fantasy is quite well-known 
- 



Deservedly, because it's lovely. 

Why not listen now to another piece with a Scottish theme, by Thomas Alexander Erskine, 6th Earl of Kelly: his Sinfonia a Quattro in G major?


----------



## MagneticGhost

We all know Dvorak's Slavonic Dances.

Now listen to Malcolm Arnolds 'British' Dances
There are 2 sets of English Dances and a set of Scottish Dances and also some Cornish Ones.
Find them on YT
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=malcolm+arnold+dances

Edit - Start here if you want a slow poignant yearning tune to start your day


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

We all know Donizetti's Lucia di Lammermoor, l'elisir d'amore etc. but now try his Belisario:


----------

